# Ring Cutter-Got one?



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Was horsing around Sunday with my Great Pyr dog. He won, I lost. I mashed up my wedding ring finger. Didn't think much of it until I woke up in the middle of the night with it swollen and the ring quite stuck. 

Spent a couple of uncomfortable hours waiting for a jeweler to open to cut if off. No other tricks worked.

Soooooo, I bought a ring cutter on ebay for $6 shipping included to add to my medkit. Also in SHTF will take and keep all jewelry off as a family SOP.

A good slick little tool to keep around.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you have a Dremel you have a ring-cutter available, you will just need to be really careful when using it - if you can slip something between the ring and your skin before spinning up the Dremel, you will limit the chance of burning your finger or cutting your finger and needing stitches .. 

I looked up the ring-cutter that you bought, it is a great idea, but, it isn't multi-use so when you may need it, someone will forget that it is even there ... :gaah:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While the hubby at first hated the fact that I take my wedding rings off while I work in the garden and when I used to work in electronic repair, it only took once getting a good shock to let him know that I wasn't gonna cook myself thru my wedding rings-but out in the garden I have dislocated my ring finger twice cuz the ring got caught on stuff. I, lucky for me, knew both times to pull that ring off ASAP no matter how much it hurt to do so as cutting it off might not be as pretty! and the act of pulling the ring off the last time popped the finger back into place! No ER visit to reset the finger! I have dislocated that same finger once without the ring and just took it and pulled and popped it back myself it didn't hurt as bad as letting it wait to go to the ER cuz it gets all swelled up the longer you wait. Was told by an old guy that once you dislocate a joint it dislocates much easier ever after... Seems to go back easier each time too!
Your idea to keep jewelery off the family after SHTF is smart-cuz there is still gonna be the mindset that gold and silver are worth more than anything else and who wants to die over a ring(crap that still happens today let alone after the SHTF) or necklace.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife had to get her wedding band cut off. We went to the ER, they tried to remove the ring a couple of ways, had no luck, and then they cut it off without harming her finger. If you aren't in a SHTF situation, I'd recommend the ER as a first resort because you don't want to go for long without circulation to your fingers and you don't want to mess up and lose a finger.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I keep my wedding ring in my wallet at all times. But then I've worked in electronics my entire adult life. It's almost annoying to put it on only to take it off again in 12 hrs every day. But it's always with me. My wife understand, as it's always been that way for me. Watches, rings, dog tags.

Mine was one of the few MOS that were required NOT to wear our ID tags on our neck at all times. Would really piss off Top some times to come up on our squad for in ranks, and we'd have our tags hanging from our belt loops, lol. Especially if I took a slice assigned to support another unit. What can I say, I love stirring the pot!!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I got a pair of these Amazon.com: Knipex 7401250SBA 10-Inch High Leverage Diagonal Cutters: Home Improvement which can cut through almost anything from a ring to chainlink fence, nails, screws, etc. Not really for cutting locks or bolts however I'd be tempted to try these on the cheaper padlocks... I bet they would make it through. Not as quickly as bolt cutters, but a lot smaller and ligher too.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, one more thing I've seen. I've seen guys get these titanium wedding bands, because they look cool, uber durable, don't scratch, etc. Problem is, in the E.R. they're hell to get off. Think about that if you're considering one.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*A peice of string*

If your finger is swelling and you are wearing a ring, take a peice of string and slip the end of the string under the ring and pul about six inches through toward the palm.

Begin winding the string at the ring and keep it neatly wound until you have passed the kuckel and tie it off with a clove hitch.

Now take the six inches of string left between your ring and palm and begin to unwind it.

As it unwinds , it will move the ring toward the end of your finger until it passes the knuckel.

Walla, ring is off the finger and still intact.

:2thumb:


----------



## Adler2 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Ring cutter...*

Hi,,,
First of all its quite sad news that you hurt your finger while riding.When a finger ring has to be removed rely on this quality stainless steel tool. The lever slides a protective cutting plate under the ring while a thumb wheel operates a miniature blade to saw the ring band in two.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Um, he wasn't riding the dog, he ways playing. 'Horse play' is a coloquialism in Western English language for somewhat rough play, usually with comical physical contact.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

SurvivalNut said:


> Was horsing around Sunday with my Great Pyr dog. He won, I lost. I mashed up my wedding ring finger. Didn't think much of it until I woke up in the middle of the night with it swollen and the ring quite stuck.
> 
> Spent a couple of uncomfortable hours waiting for a jeweler to open to cut if off. No other tricks worked.
> 
> ...


+1 We have a "field hospital" kit along with the surgical kits, suture kits, and such it came with two ring cutters.


----------

